

What Can You Offer Your Immigrants? - NonEUCitizen
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,772940,00.html

======
coldarchon
In Germany 2/3 in words TWO THIRDS of the kids are not German, I don't there
is a need to offer anything ..

